# Violinist plays while undergoing brain operation



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

Ah, the wonders of modern neurosurgery. I would suggest that playing a berceuse in this situation might not be a good idea. 

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20100330/violin_100330/20100330?hub=Health


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

Is this mean brain less needed to play violin?


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

jurianbai said:


> Is this mean brain less needed to play violin?


I haven't watched the video, but I suppose it's because playing music involves a lot of the brain regions. If the patient stops playing it means they have screwed something up.


----------

